# Best Mobo For The Core 2 Duo? (conroe)



## matteuk (Jul 29, 2006)

hi im currently bulding my dream pc but am having troble geting a good mother bord mony is not a problem whats the best i can get it will have to be a 775 socet thanks


----------



## 34erd (Jul 29, 2006)

The Intel D975XBX "Bad Axe" and the ASUS ASUS P5W DH are both quite good, although the Bad Axe may require some modding to unleash its full overclocking potential.


----------



## Alx717 (Aug 1, 2006)

i'm planning a build too for conroe, i'm going with the ASUS P5w DH deluxe as 34erd said, it seems to be pretty nice and has come cool features...


----------



## matteuk (Aug 1, 2006)

ye mon


----------



## baballin328 (Aug 1, 2006)

is this mobo good? http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicat...A455-1085&SRCCODE=SHOPPINGDF&CMP=OTC-SHOPPING


----------



## matteuk (Aug 1, 2006)

that better than the ASUS P5w DH deluxe and is it core 2 duo ready with the bios update?


----------



## JG30 (Aug 1, 2006)

baballin328 said:
			
		

> is this mobo good? http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicat...A455-1085&SRCCODE=SHOPPINGDF&CMP=OTC-SHOPPING




Look for the same model but has an SE at the ending.  That board does not support conroe and a bios update will not fix it.  The SE is hardmodded to allow the conroe to work.  It looks identical to the board you posted but is not the same.  As I said the socket was modified to support conroe in the SE version.


----------



## baballin328 (Aug 1, 2006)

Do you think there are going to be cheaper mobos out for conroe. Every board is in or near the $200 range


----------



## Cromewell (Aug 1, 2006)

Wait a bit, buying now will be silly as all boards and CPUs are still over priced due to supply problems (because of all the damn hype around conroe).


----------



## matteuk (Aug 3, 2006)

do u need to flash the bios on this mobo http://www.hothardware.com/viewarticle.aspx?articleid=729&cid=3
so u can run the conroe on it?


----------



## DiViDe (Aug 3, 2006)

If you are going to overclock then intel chipset it better.

Edit: http://www.dailytech.com/article.aspx?newsid=3611 this is a good article about mobos and conroe (best preformance) + RAM


----------



## Pr0 (Aug 6, 2006)

And where can we find the best motherboard for conroe that deals with *billmelater* that some of us can get with finance.


----------



## Sophocles (Aug 6, 2006)

The board that's been catching my eye is the ASUS P5W-DH Deluxe, it's getting a lot of good press and it's tried and true. it's a pricey board but so are most of the decent Core 2 Compatible boards. Also beware that whichever board that you buy you might also need to do a bios update to get things running and an extra socket  775 chip on hand if you have it, wouldn't hurt. As an over clocker I've steered away from Intel boards because they have in the past limited the adjustments needed to effectively over clock because Intel would like you to pay more for the speed gains.

I'm no big fan of anandtech but their list of boards should be helpful.

http://www.anandtech.com/mb/showdoc.aspx?i=2797&p=19

Before buying a board take special care to insure that it is compatible with Core 2 duo, many boards of the same socket type are not.


----------



## Pr0 (Aug 7, 2006)

I cant find asus p5w deluxe mobo in stock nowhere. And it hard to find the Conroe E6600 in stock. Can anyone else find it?


----------



## 34erd (Aug 7, 2006)

Also take a look at MSI's 975X board, which has been rereleased to support conroe.


----------



## Pr0 (Aug 7, 2006)

34erd said:


> Also take a look at MSI's 975X board, which has been rereleased to support conroe.



Where do i find that? Since there is 2 of the same board and this is just to support conroe. And most of all is that msi 975x board any better then asus p5w dh deluxe?


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms (Aug 7, 2006)

Pr0 said:


> Where do i find that? Since there is 2 of the same board and this is just to support conroe. And most of all is that msi 975x board any better then asus p5w dh deluxe?



http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16813130051


----------



## Pr0 (Aug 7, 2006)

monkeysims said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16813130051



Thanks Now is that motherboard any better or equal to asus p5w dh deluxe?


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms (Aug 7, 2006)

Pr0 said:


> Thanks Now is that motherboard any better or equal to asus p5w dh deluxe?



I see them as pretty equal.


----------



## Pr0 (Aug 8, 2006)

monkeysims said:


> I see them as pretty equal.



Now what im looking for is a motherboard with Corsair EPP Support and Conroe core 2 duo. Where or which mobo support these too?


----------



## 34erd (Aug 8, 2006)

You need a motherboard with an nforce 5xx chipset, which isn't out for intel yet.  If you know how to set your own RAM timings you dont need EPP.


----------



## Pr0 (Aug 8, 2006)

34erd said:


> You need a motherboard with an nforce 5xx chipset, which isn't out for intel yet.  If you know how to set your own RAM timings you dont need EPP.



Thanks 34erd Now do you know where can i buy conroe E6600 right now? And Asus dh deluxe that have them in stock right now. Besides the overpriced ebay site.


----------



## matteuk (Aug 8, 2006)

can any one give me a list of core 3 duo compatable mobos that DONT need a bios update?


----------



## Geoff (Aug 8, 2006)

matteuk said:


> can any one give me a list of core 3 duo compatable mobos that DONT need a bios update?



You mean Core 2 Duo?  If you go to www.newegg.com, and search for motherboards that are compatible with the Core 2 Duo, you shouldn't need any BIOS updates.


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms (Aug 8, 2006)

[-0MEGA-];397504 said:
			
		

> You mean Core 2 Duo?  If you go to www.newegg.com, and search for motherboards that are compatible with the Core 2 Duo, you shouldn't need any BIOS updates.



Here are the links.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.asp?N=2010200280+1070622728&Submit=ENE&SubCategory=280
http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.asp?N=2010200280+1070622731&Submit=ENE&SubCategory=280
http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.asp?N=2010200280+1070622729&Submit=ENE&SubCategory=280


----------



## matteuk (Aug 9, 2006)

no but thay al still need there bios flashed


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms (Aug 9, 2006)

matteuk said:


> no but thay al still need there bios flashed



No they don't.


----------



## 34erd (Aug 9, 2006)

Most of them don't, but be carefull with the ASUS P5W-DH.  Sometimes it doesnn't come with a conroe-ready BIOS, and unless you have another socket 775 chip to flash with ASUS will charge you $25 for a BIOS chip, $5 if your lucky.


----------



## matteuk (Aug 9, 2006)

im just gonna go with the asus p5w delux seems to be the best with some realy kool fetures ill have to buy a celeron to do the bios update but hay


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms (Aug 9, 2006)

matteuk said:


> im just gonna go with the asus p5w delux seems to be the best with some realy kool fetures ill have to buy a celeron to do the bios update but hay



Only trouble is that board doesn't support a Celeron.


----------



## 34erd (Aug 9, 2006)

monkeysims said:


> Only trouble is that board doesn't support a Celeron.



I'm almost sure it does, dont trust neweggs specs.  Even so you'll probably get a conroe ready BIOS, but theres always the possibility.


----------



## TonyBAMF (Aug 11, 2006)

I am sorry to be stupid, but is ic correct that the Intel Badaxe is the way to go?


----------



## Rambo (Aug 11, 2006)

TonyBAMF said:


> I am sorry to be stupid, but is ic correct that the Intel Badaxe is the way to go?



IC? What/Who's that? Intel Badaxe isn't necessarily the best option for Conroe. It's not the best Overclocker of the bunch which is currently out. It's not the best motherboard for gaming, either...


----------



## TonyBAMF (Aug 11, 2006)

Could you please point me out to the best one for gaming in best and eco$$ flavor and with a link would be great. 

Thanks


----------



## 34erd (Aug 11, 2006)

The MSI 975X Platinum is a good bang-for-your-buck board: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16813130051

And also a good overclocker.


----------



## Rambo (Aug 11, 2006)

TonyBAMF said:


> Could you please point me out to the best one for gaming in best and eco$$ flavor and with a link would be great.
> 
> Thanks



You can read through this article... It talks about the Motherboards which support Conroe, how well the overclock, and gaming benchmarks + more... http://www.anandtech.com/mb/showdoc.aspx?i=2797


----------



## ReturnToEmpire (Aug 14, 2006)

Pr0 said:


> Now what im looking for is a motherboard with Corsair EPP Support and Conroe core 2 duo. Where or which mobo support these too?



can you look for yourself? i know this forum is for questions but it doesnt seem that you are trying to help yourself first at all.


----------



## Pr0 (Aug 14, 2006)

ReturnToEmpire said:


> can you look for yourself? i know this forum is for questions but it doesnt seem that you are trying to help yourself first at all.



I already did just waiting for the cpu..


----------



## jph1589 (Aug 14, 2006)

*Hello*



Cromewell said:


> Wait a bit, buying now will be silly as all boards and CPUs are still over priced due to supply problems (because of all the damn hype around conroe).



New here...i'm gonna jump in with both feet... ....I agree completely. I've also noticed that some of the motherboards have removed support of the low end conroe. It is starting to remind me of the fiasco when the 800 series came out and all of the sudden 820s weren't supported in some boards. The same thing happened with the 900 series and the 920. I don't have any doubt that those same troubles will happen with the conroe and motherboards. 

There are all kinds of MFGs racing to put conroe support on motherboards...Asrock even has a 945g chipset board that supposedly supports it now. 

IMO .....wait for the nForce 590 intel chipset to stabilize. According to Maximum PC, they got a beta board from nvidia and it just blew them away. 

I went through a 915g and 945g intel motheboard during the pentium 4 and pentium D frenzy. Neither board was completely stable or reliable so I switched to nforce4.

My current setup has a little old 520J on the nfoce4 chipset overclocked up to 1000FSB (3.5ghz). Completely stable. I waited until the chipset had been out for about 6 months before buying and I would suggest the same for conroe.

Just my opinion.


----------



## Pr0 (Aug 14, 2006)

But you see some people don't have time for patience. They want their stuffs quick as possible. waiting in 6 months by that time something new will come out.


----------



## jph1589 (Aug 14, 2006)

*No*



Pr0 said:


> But you see some people don't have time for patience. They want their stuffs quick as possible. waiting in 6 months by that time something new will come out.



I think the issue is that some people don't have patience. 

Of course in 6 months something new will be announced. 

So maybe it comes down to this question. Do they want to piss away their money ? Or do they want to spend it wisely?


----------



## Pr0 (Aug 14, 2006)

jph1589 said:


> I think the issue is that some people don't have patience.
> 
> Of course in 6 months something new will be announced.
> 
> So maybe it comes down to this question. Do they want to piss away their money ? Or do they want to spend it wisely?



Some wants to piss away their money while others save wisely.. And there are some people that dont care how much they spend but as long as the get the right items and on time. I know some people have spended up to $800.00 on a Conroe E6600 when its for $316.00. So it all depends on the type of person you are.


----------



## ChrisUlrich (Aug 14, 2006)

So what would be the best motherboard for a Conroe for gaming/overclocking?


----------



## Pr0 (Aug 14, 2006)

ChrisUlrich said:


> So what would be the best motherboard for a Conroe for gaming/overclocking?



Go For Asus P5W DH Deluxe you can use nvidia videocard but just not in sli. So i recommend buying an sappire x1900xtx instead of 7900gt. Even though you can run both cards. With ati you can used 2 in crossfire if its crossfire ready but with nvidia that board will not allow you to do sli. But its the best board out right now.


----------



## jph1589 (Aug 15, 2006)

*Read this first*



ChrisUlrich said:


> So what would be the best motherboard for a Conroe for gaming/overclocking?



http://www.anandtech.com/cpuchipsets/showdoc.aspx?i=2786


----------



## ChrisUlrich (Aug 15, 2006)

I went with Praetor's pick with the ASUS P5B Deluxe Wi-FI!  YaY


----------

